# Convert a Fish tank or buy a vivarium?



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been looking at vivariums for the new gecko that I will hopefully be getting, but to be honest I'm not happy with the range of reptile vivs available :lol: 

I want a tank that is high (at least 16"), around 12" depth (the only one I've seen is just 8" deep) and 16" wide with a mesh lid (NOT the front opening doors which is where the problem starts). It would be suitable, but I'd prefer something a bit bigger.

If I decided to convert a fish tank I know I'll need a lid, maybe a bit stronger heating but would I also need the vents on the side or would the mesh at the top provide enough ventilation?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

To be honest i dont know. If it can maintain the right temperature and humidity im sure it'd be fine.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

You might need some stronger heating as its a fish tank it may be a little difficult to vent from the side as this would be ideal as heat rises up out of a top vent so stronger heating may be required.......

Ive gt my geck in a conversion tank at the moment till the end of next week when im gonna build him a viv but i personally dont like it nor does he i think, but he still basks and is passing food so he dont seem to stressedout, but on the short term i dont mind so much......


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive got my liq rat and cali king both in standard glass tanks with a vivarium lid (glass slides over the top kinda ones) and *touch wood* I havent had any problems with them heat or ventilation wise. I used to have some of my leo geckos in the same setup but have recently changed them due to space requirements. Never had a problem with them either.

The only thing that bugs me about them not opening at the front is reps can get more stressed if you got into the viv from above rather than the side so I'd rather not use them with the snakes for that reason. I'm not sure if geckos are more tolerant to this tho as mine never seemed to panic when handling so maybe its just snakes?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the responses  

The gecko I'm getting aren't really that handable, I only need to go in for feeding and cleaning. My two sand geckos are getting a Perfecto glass vivarium with a top-opening lid (though this one has vents at the side). I would get the perfecto tall vivarium but that only comes in one size  and I'd rather have a bigger viv for my new gecko. I'd have thought with the mesh at the top ventilation wouldn't be so much of a problem, heat-wise I'll have to see how that goes I'm not entirely sure how I will heat it yet :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've just found somewhere that does custom glass aquariums and they have just the sizes I need, their prices are being updated but from their current prices they seem reasonable


----------



## marshall02 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Vivarium*

A vivariums is very similar to the more common "terrarium," except that a vivarium houses live animals as well as plants.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

visit the phib section or dendroboard or dendroworld all have tons of guides on convirting and adapting fish tanks for dartfrogs allthough i dont see why it wouldnt work for geckos with a few adapations


----------

